# xmas tree? yay or nay



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

my husband and i are duking it out... do we put up our xmas tree this year or not? our puppy is 4 months... i'd like to put up our tree (7 ft artificial w/lights) no ornaments or tinsel... we don't leave Henry unsupervised and i think it would be good to introduce the tree to him this year and train him to stay clear and not tug/tear/eat the tree... my husband doesn't think it's a good idea.

i certainly want my little boy to be safe but i selfishly don't want to make this sacrifice...

any suggestions? anyone have experience with vizsla puppies at xmas-time?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I say put the tree up! After 3 kids & a couple of puppies, I know a tree can be done. Modifications may be necessary, but I see no reason to sacrafice a tree! Our V pup, Pumpkin, is gated in the kitchen or in another room ( with adult supervision), so I have not given a tree or any other decoration a 2nd thought. Now, my newly 3 y/o is another story  Enjoy!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd say go for it. I put my tree up, Kobi is 15 weeks today. He's tried to get at the bottom branches a few times but it's nothing constant correction won't fix.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Dan and I were having the same discussion. I don't think the tree is a good idea this year since Holley is still very curious. I think next year may be better since she will be older and hopefully more obedient since she will be finished with classes. Dan disagrees and wants the tree up so she learns her boundaries. He has points but I am worried about ornaments getting eaten, etc since she is so fast. I just want her safe.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it depends on how well you supervise the puppy and can control its actions. Personally, I don't trust Kobi if I can't see him, so I can usually stop bad behavior. He stills gets into stuff A LOT, and in many cases he doesn't know better even when corrected. I still have to correct him constantly. However I do make some sacrifices in order to keep a close eye on him... since he eats a meal in three minutes or so, I've got maybe 5 before he gets bored and starts getting into trouble!

If you don't want to be the dog's shadow and be there to correct them, then the tree can definitely be risky, ESPECIALLY the ornaments.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What Kobi said. It's all on you. I have always said it is harder to train the humans then the dog!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

We put up our tree last weekend. It's a 12 footer. Pacer was very curious the whole time it went up. He is 7.5 months old. I even put ornaments on the bottom branches (the non-breakeable sort). I let him know not to bite them and if supervised, he's doing great so far. However, while I was cooking dinner tonight, things were very quiet, too quiet, for a bit. So, I walked into the great room to double check and he had a soft, stuffed ornament, off the tree and carrying it in his mouth. Simple correction though and he hasn't done it again.

I say go for it!


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

our wee viz was only 3 months old last xmas n we put out tree up! she was fine with it! now if only i could say the same for the cat.....


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

It seems like if it is not on the floor (most of the time) Daltrey will leave it alone. We had the same debate this year about the tree and Daltrey is almost 7 months. He hasn't done a thing with the ornaments or stuff hanging (no tinsel). If it is on the floor, it is fair game.

KW


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Put the tree up.
Pay attention to the ornaments that are close to floor level though, those are the one's that they'll investigate.
Oh yeah,,,, any small presents could be mistaken for a toy.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Chester is 7 months and we're going to attempt a tree this weekend  Bad points is that he LOVES wood and might think the tree is just one big stick to play with! On the good side we have a water spray which we use when he is doing something naughty. We've actually only had to spray him twice - I normally just get it out and say 'no' and that's enough for him to stop.

I think they should learn not to touch as Chester is not allowed to play with the logs and wood inside which we use on the fire but he is allowed to play with it outside. He soon picked this up and the same should apply to the tree  we'll see about the presents!


----------



## christine (Oct 19, 2010)

We have decided to put our tree up in a room we can keep the puppy out of. She is 12 weeks now and still getting into absolutely everything. I worry less about the tree/ornaments than the cord for the lights. We do supervise her very closely but if she got hold of a cord it could be deadly. I have thought a bit about doing one with no lights and leaving the bottom bare... But likely we will just put it in a room we can close off instead. Maybe next year we'll be able to put it back in its usual place.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby was just 1 last christmas and he was fine with the tree never bothered with it at all, this year we've bought a real one and although its not up yet he's showing LOTS of interest in it, so this year could be fun!! just hope he doesn't think its there for him to P on !!


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

Tomorrow we are gonna try putting up the tree with just lights no ornaments maybe a few that aren't glass up high and keep a close watch... My concern is he recently learned how to escape his playpen during the day (6 ft tall!!!) and Henry is only 4 months... My husband found him on our couch on Friday afternoon when he came home. So, I'm worried that even after we try to escape-proof the pen that he'll find his way out and destroy our tree/hurt himself...

My husband is building a dog room in our finished basement for him. I was shocked that he didn't destroy the house on Friday. One sneaker from a closet upstairs was found in the living room and the bathmat was in the tub. No accidents and no other mischief!


Thanks for the feedback I'll letcha know how it goes!!!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Good news - we put up our Xmas tree yesterday and our 7mo hasn't shown any interest!! I am thinking he's just waiting for a moment when I am not there to destroy the whole thing but so far so good


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi got a hold of one of the ball ornaments the other day. He crushed it in his mouth before I could stop him. Luckily it was surrounded by a knitted mesh that kept all the pieces from falling out. I managed to take it away before he could swallow anything.


----------



## dghubbard06 (Nov 4, 2010)

We put our tree up yesterday and Stella hasn't gotten into trouble - fingers crossed. She is almost 6 months now and we keep a pretty close eye on her when she is in the room with the tree. A lot of sniffing, but as soon as her mouth opened for the first time as if she was going to go for an ornament, I was able to say leave it and she wandered off.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Last year we picked up our second V on Dec. 21. She was 8 wks old and she didn't bother the tree at all. Our first was 10 months then and he wasn't interested in it either.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh thats good Big Rick! Gives us some hope! We get our little girl Dec18 and our tree is already up! Hopefully she isn't too curious of it!


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

Henry likes to chew the branches... He stays away when I say no but if he wants attention and I'm not giving it to him he'll go for the tree - he loses interest in it pretty quickly. I didn't put any glass ornaments up and any ornaments that are up are on the top half...


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We decided to give it a try with Holley and the tree. We put in up on Saturday night. We only decorate the top half though. It looks kind of sad but we weren't sure how she would be since she loves to cause mischief. So far (knock on wood) she has been a good girl with it.


----------

